# Kaufberatung blue ray brenner



## Norisk699 (23. April 2010)

Servus miteinander,

da in der (bin jeweils Abonnent) PCGH und PCG leider keine Einkaufsführer für DVD/BD usw. Laufwerke abgedruckt sind und ich mich auch an keine Marktübersicht/großes Testfeld für Blue Ray Laufwerke in der PCGH erinnern kann benötige ich nun euren Rat, liebes Forum samt User.

Ich suche ein empfehlenswertes

-internes
-schwarzes (!)
-falls möglich beim DVD/BD abspielen LEISES 
 (falls nicht dann halt CD-Bremse...)
-SATA-Anschluss (is ja Standard...)

Blue Ray Laufwerk, am besten gleich ein Blue Ray Brenner (mit Lightscribe wäre schön, muss aber nicht sein)

Bin grundsätzlich eigentlich immer der "Preis-/Leistungs-Sieger-Käufer"
also gebe ich gerne mal mehr Geld aus für gute Produkte aber die Mehrleistung muss schon in einem anständigen Verhältnis zum Mehrpreis stehen... 



Also danke schon mal und ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Norisk699 (26. April 2010)

-push-


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2010)

Muss der wirklich auch Blu Ray brennen können? Blu Ray Brenner sind ein gutes Stück teurer, und die Rohlinge sind auch teuer und in zeiten von USB-Sticks und externen HDDs an sich nicht sinnvoll. 

BD-Brenner gibt es ab 140€, BD-Laufwerke mit DVD-brenner wären preiswerter. hier ein BD-Brenner: LG BH10LS30 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wenn es kein Brenner sein muss, wäre es sogar am günstigsten, wenn man nen DVD-Brenner für 20-25€ holt und ein reines BD-Leselaufwerk separat für 60-70€.


----------



## Sash (27. April 2010)

ich kauf mir nur noch plextor, sind die besten wenn auch teurer.. und plextor hat das mom schnellste auf dem markt mit 12x schreiben glaub ich.. für 220-250€.


----------



## Norisk699 (28. April 2010)

@sash: 

200+x Euro würde mein Budget doch etwas überstrapazieren 
Dass Plextor (angeblich ; ich hatte noch nie ein Plextor sondern nur LG / LiteOn) schon immer die beste Qualität liefert, hab ich auch schon gehört. Aber ich suche nicht das beste sondern preis/leistungsmäßig das Beste.


@herbboy:

Eigentlich hast du Recht, wenn ich etwas genauer über deinen Post nachdenke dann sollte man fast doch auf ein reines "Lese-Laufwerk" für BD setzen... 

Kannst du da eines empfehlen? 

Wie gesagt:

schwarz ; leise (oder zumindest für CD-Bremse gut geeignet)...

Hätte das LG CH08LS10  im Auge... 


Wird sicherlich so und so ein Quantensprung, da ich derzeit noch ein gefühlte 10 Jahre altes DVD Laufwerk mit UDAM 133 oder so    habe... 

Komisch, alles Top im Rechner, nur das DVD-Laufwerk hat sich irgendwie bei jedem Aufrüst-Wahn durchgemogelt... 

Aber jetzt darf es in Rente gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. April 2010)

Also, preiswerte BD-Laufwerke, die DVD brennen können, find ich irgendwie selber grad kaum welche...

bezahlbar an sich nur den hier: LiteOn iHES108, SATA, schwarz, bulk (-29) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  da weiß ich nicht, wie gut der is. Der LG, den Du im Auge hast, scheint aber ganz o.k zu sein, bei amazon und alternate werten Käufer den nicht schlecht, auch wenn es noch nicht viele User sind.


Hier ein preiswerteres BD-ROM, das aber keine DVD brennen kann: LiteOn iHOS104, SATA, schwarz, retail (-32) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  bei amazon sind auch ein paar Meinungen, scheint ganz gut zu sein. Wenn Du den DVD-Brenner noch behältst, würde das auch gehen.


----------



## Norisk699 (29. April 2010)

Das alte Laufwerk kann ich leider nicht behalten. Es ist wie gesagt gefühlte 10 Jahre alt (wenn nicht sogar echte 10 Jahre... wie lang gibts schon DVD? *g*).

Hinzu kommt dass es ne weiße / blaue Frontblende hat und ich nun einen schwarzen Tower... Und das sieht... äh... doof aus 
Das ist der eigentliche Grund für den Umstieg und das Aufrüsten auf BD.*g*

Ich finde wirklich, dass es im kompletten deutschsprachigen Internet einen Mangel an BD-Laufwerk-Tests gibt. Ich finde keine ordentlichen Marktübersichten von PCGH / CHIP / usw...   aus den lezten 10 Monaten.

Ich werde jetzt nochmal in mich gehen und mich zwischen dem LG und dem LiteOn welches du empfohlen hast entscheiden.

Wenn ich nur wüsste welches leiser ist. 

Ob es nun 60 oder 90 Euro kostet ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal   

Das Ding hab ich eh mehr als 5 Jahre und ich schau eigentlich ständig DVDs an oder ab demnächst BDs...


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2010)

Kannst hal auch den biligeren reinen "lese"-BD nehmen und dazu spearat eien DVD-brenner, die gibt es ja ab 20€.


----------



## Sash (30. April 2010)

von plextor gibts auch kombi laufwerke, dvd brennen und bd nur lesen, für um die 150€.


----------



## Norisk699 (3. Mai 2010)

...nur ein BD-Leselaufwerk... auch eine Idee... 


Sorry, ein Plextor kommt irgendwie einfach nicht in Frage. Das ist halt doch eher ein Mercedes. Und ich suche einen guten Golf oder 1er BMW *g*

Ich werd nochmal über alle Beiträge nachdenken und euch hier im Forum wissen lassen, was es geworden ist. 

Danke schonmal für das tolle Brainstorming !


----------



## Norisk699 (4. Mai 2010)

Oh, gerade halte ich meine neue pcgh 06/2010 in händen (abonnent) und darin sind zufällig zumindest ein paar BD-Laufwerke im Test. Besonders hinsichtlich Lautheit ein interessanter Test. *g*


----------



## Norisk699 (11. Mai 2010)

INFORMATION:

Ich habe jetzt einen Rat aus dem Thread befolgt und habe mir ein reines BD-Leselaufwerk besorgt, das auch sonst nicht brennen kann.

Das Liteon IHOS 104

Meine Wahl fiel darauf weil es in der PC Games Hardware 06/2010 (die ganz neue) recht positiv speziell bei der Lautstärke DVD auffiel. 

Nach dem ersten kurzen ausprobieren bin ich auch sehr zufrieden.


----------

